# Friends with a croc



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Have any of you guys seen this vid??


LiveLeak.com - The WTF vid of the millenium


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

CHRIST!! 

absaloutely speechless and dont know what to say :gasp:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

whith your reaction i dont want to veiw :gasp:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

...I want a crocodilian friend... :mrgreen:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> whith your reaction i dont want to veiw :gasp:


Its safe don't worry.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

thats pretty cool but one day wham and it'll be like this....
YouTube - Untamed & Uncut : Crocodile Death Roll on mans arm
don't watch if squeamish mind you it's like halfway in.


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow,thats amazing,


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

well either way you look at it my freinds i would not want to be the person to cross that guy with a crocodile friend.....


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

that is THE MOST AMAZING THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, love it , just like my little nippa ! lol

Steve



jasont21 said:


> Have any of you guys seen this vid??
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - The WTF vid of the millenium


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

omg:lol2:


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome! 



exoticsadmirer said:


> thats pretty cool but one day wham and it'll be like this....
> YouTube - Untamed & Uncut : Crocodile Death Roll on mans arm
> don't watch if squeamish mind you it's like halfway in.


OUCH! I bet that stung a bit in the morning! What was that saying again?! "Play with fire, you're going to get burned" - Pity this 'fire' removes an arm if you cock up eh?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

That's amazing, made me grin. But as above, it'll end in tears...


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

hes sure done well to get that far tho. its easily big enough to eat him now, so something is going weirdly right... its kinda reminds me of christian the lion. I dunno.. i just think whether in the wild people could be food or not to the cirtain animal... they must think or feel something - or just realise your not a predator and therefore act differently.. i dunno... 

if your interested or wondering what i mean about christain the lion... watch this....
YouTube - Christian The Lion - the full story in HQ with Sigur Ros soundtrackhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNv2A4Kfx4k&feature=related


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

hes sure done well to get that far tho. its easily big enough to eat him now, so something is going weirdly right... its kinda reminds me of christian the lion. I dunno.. i just think whether in the wild people could be food or not to the cirtain animal... they must think or feel something - or just realise your not a predator and therefore act differently.. i dunno... 

if your interested or wondering what i mean about christain the lion... watch this....
YouTube - Christian The Lion - the full story in HQ with Sigur Ros soundtrack


----------



## hotspur2 (Sep 26, 2010)

wow what a vid am speechless me:mf_dribble:


----------



## uromastyx (Sep 15, 2010)

FANTASTIC STUFF, PROOF THAT THESE ANIMALS HAVE THE INTELILGENCE THAT SOME DO NOT CREDIT THEM WITH...........LOVE IT.:notworthy:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Haha, "i am the tarzan of costa rica" damn right mate, play fightin a croc! :lol2:


----------



## Caesar (Jun 21, 2010)

This guy is absolutely awesome, and his croc is just like a dog!!! I've never seen anything like this croc before. Actually he's making a movie, but it's not very popular around here, everybody looks him as a freak. I don't know if he is nuts, but i certainly wouldn't do what he does with that croc or any other dwa.


----------

